# what level is it considered?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got a 2 gallon tank with a 5 watt PC bulb on it. What rating would that be considered? High, medium? How do you figure that out?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't even call it low light, there is a minimum threshold of light to hit.

Very small tanks and very large tanks completely break the old "WPG" rules. Smaller tanks need way way more, really large tanks need less.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I would prefer to go with atleast 13 W on a 2G.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Really? So a little over 5 wpg for that small of a tank? Wow. Okay. I'll get a bigger bulb tomorrow for it then.

Once I get the 10 watt(only thing locally available it seems) what would it be considered?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Well....

My 2.5g has 26 watts over it. 

I'm no expert on it, but 10 watts'd still be low - maybe lowish medium - light to me.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a article on the "minimum light threshold"... http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, I'll stick with low light plants for it then  Thanks.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Another case of the so-called "watts-per-gallon-rule" leading people astray.  We really need a better way to talk about light levels. I'd guess most people would shoot for between 15 and 25 CF watts for a tank that size.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Hm, another question, are these standards for covered or uncovered tanks?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmmm. There are no "standards" but most nano tanks are uncovered. I don't suspect there'd be much difference either way.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

This thread should help:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...general-rules-lighting-planted-aquariums.html


----------

